# closed



## doveling (Nov 19, 2014)

hello welcome to poppet's official belltree art shop v.2!! : >
here i will be offering pixels & digital art (chibi & sketches) - this is a tbt /collectible base thread, so payments will be only tbt/collectibles 

LIVESTREAM ONLINE









✦ I have the right to decline / cancel orders - i will cancel orders if they are too complicated for me, and or if i am busy
✦ tbt / collectible payments only 
✦ payments are to be paid after art preview is sent
✦ do not claim art as your own!
✦ base rates were added to give a price average; i was getting under-offered for things i take alot of effort & time doing. prices have (+) as the complicated the character, you'll have to add more
✦ i do not tolerate tracing, basing, copying attributes that stylize my art or ripping of my art! - i'll be pretty mad, and i'll ignore you.

visit the next post to view samples!









when attempting to order, please use the order form below!​

```
[SIZE=1][img]http://i.imgur.com/FiX8Lly.png[/img]
[B]art style:[/B] mini pixels / pixel icon / flat chibi / chiblet / cell chiblet / chibe
[B]length?[/B]: only concerns cell/chiblet -- headshot / knee up / fullbody
[B]reference:[/B] [spoiler=here][/spoiler]
[B]animation?:[/B] for pixels only!
[B]other details:[/B] yes/no - if ordering [I]chibes[/I] state if you want a villager/s.
[B]offer:[/B] -[/SIZE]
```










five slots will be taken at a time, done in no particular order
pixels will only have 1-2 slots. 

SLOTS OPEN!~



Spoiler:  slots






PandaNikita said:


> *art style:* chibe
> *length?*:fullbody
> *reference:*
> 
> ...





azukitan said:


> Okay, this is a long shot, but I'm going to try anyway ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


note to self: done dragonair & gengar & gallade



Kairi-Kitten said:


> *art style:* *mini pixels* / pixel icon / flat chibi / chiblet / cell chiblet / chibe
> *length?*: N/A
> *reference:* Hoping for Mayor/OC+Husband of OC (couple pixel) xD
> 
> ...










​


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

*samples*












































*mini pixels *50 x 50
newest > oldest
_base rate: *250tbt+*_ _animation is added for an extra 50tbt_






*flat chibi *_click to view_
newest > oldest
they will be done on my own base, flat shaded. 
_base rate: *300tbt*
_













*chiblets* _click to view_
newest > oldest
baseless & lightly shaded + lots of sparkles
_base rates:_
✦ headshot (head&above) *200tbt+*
✦ waist up *300tbt+*
✦ fullbody *400tbt+*





















Spoiler: headshot wall


























*cell chiblets* _click to view_
newest > oldest
baseless, cell shaded , lots of sparkles
_base rates:_
✦ headshot (head&above) *300tbt+*
✦ waist up *400tbt+*
✦ fullbody *500tbt+*








*chibes (+villagers) * _click to view_
newest > oldest
baseless, cell shaded, pocket sized + villagers included (max 10)!
_base rates:_
✦ fullbody chibe (no villager/s) *450tbt+*
✦ villagers *100tbt per *





​


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

*freebies: closed*







occassionally, i will do freebies for those who contribute and are constantly in the thread, as a thankyou.
I might also do them for people who i have declined their offers as a sorry ah
i will also do random "quote for a freebie" contests - the prizes will be a markerbebe (as seen below)



Spoiler: bebes























also your free to purchase these if you are really seeking it, and can't wait for the contests or etc.

FREEBIE AVAILABLE FOR: the first 5 new customers in this thread!~ (every order up until the 5th order will receive a complimentary markerbebe) 
taken!






​


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

*art style:* chibe
*length?*:fullbody
*reference:*


Spoiler: here



this pose but with red mail (armor)











*offer:* 5-8 Red Candies D: I have a lot haha and I want more art of Link :3
sorry I keep editing - also if I get a markerbebe can I show you a different reference for a friend? ;_;


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> *art style:* chibe
> *length?*:fullbody
> *reference:*
> 
> ...



how many red candies is that? : >!~ 

edit; oh yep thats fine! accepted!
& yes for sure !


----------



## azukitan (Nov 20, 2014)

Okay, this is a long shot, but I'm going to try anyway ;u;






*art style:* Six mini pixels
*length?*: --
*reference:*


Spoiler: here



http://s706.photobucket.com/user/pkmn_brigade/media/Couple%20and%20Group%20Art/pkmn.png.html


*animation?:* Yes, please!
*other details:* --
*offer:* 1 blue candy + 8 red candies


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> how many red candies is that? : >!~


I edited the post  if it's not enough let me check how many I can buy with haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also if Ayaya posts on here - I'll pay for her in Red Candies as well - art trade if you want to


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> I edited the post  if it's not enough let me check how many I can buy with haha


i edited my post too after i saw your edit : ' ) 



azukitan said:


> Okay, this is a long shot, but I'm going to try anyway ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i think i can do this ahh! - i might be a little slow to complete this (maybe tops 1.5 weeks ah) 
also since your the second order, what would you like drawn for the markerbebe freebie? : >


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> i edited my post too after i saw your edit : ' )


How many candies did you want?  (I put a range haha)


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> How many candies did you want?  (I put a range haha)



oh whoops aha, i don't mind, how much do you feel is right : >!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> oh whoops aha, i don't mind, how much do you feel is right : >!


Is five candies okay? I will be paying for Ayaya in red candies as well if you don't mind ;__; I'm broke :c

I'll send them right away whenever you agree to however many candies


----------



## buuunii (Nov 20, 2014)

*art style:* chibe
*height:* full body 
*reference:* no glasses please


Spoiler: boop










*animation?:* n/a
*other details:* chibe with Ruby please...?
*offer:* 550BTB


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 20, 2014)

*art style:* mini pixels
*length?*: n/a
*reference:*


Spoiler: here




















items worn: crown, eye patch, pink polka dress, purple strip tights, mary janes

i can provide a better ref sheet if you want but might take a while since i have to edit them first ;;
i'm so sorry! this is my first time requesting a mayor art and i just finished styling my mayor recently too haha


*animation?:* none (does blinking count as extra?)
*other details:* can you make her look angry/intimidating?
*offer:* PandaNikita is paying for me since I don't have enough btb T_T

added refs! please let me know if you need anything else c:


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> Is five candies okay? I will be paying for Ayaya in red candies as well if you don't mind ;__; I'm broke :c
> 
> I'll send them right away whenever you agree to however many candies



sounds good, but do you think you can bump it up to 6 (unstable market at the moment q- q) 
/hush i feel you ; -; 

oh you send them after i give the art to you ah! also let me know what ref you want drawn for the freeb!


----------



## azukitan (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> i think i can do this ahh! - i might be a little slow to complete this (maybe tops 1.5 weeks ah)
> also since your the second order, what would you like drawn for the markerbebe freebie? : >[/SIZE]



OMIGOSH, REALLY?! POPPET, YOU'RE THE BEST! shjskhflshfkas <333333333333333333
I didn't think you'd accept since it's a lot of work, but thank you for surprising me *u*

Ah, for the markerbebe cheeb (omg, the name is so cute!), could you draw my OC Kana, please? ref here Please draw Alvery's OC <333



Spoiler: here











Spoiler: Updated her bio :3









Name: Mukuro

Species: Narwhal

Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without

Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact), Piggyback rides, Her big sis, big brother and doggie.

Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former. 

Brief Overview: A psychopathic little narwhal who finds violence fun and thinks others should enjoy it too. Her soul is rather shakily attached to her body because her mother was attacked and killed during childbirth. Other than that, she’s a nice, sweet little kid who seems to have quite a bit of luck. Sees Orca (Idate) as her father for an unknown reason. Likes her new “family”.

Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of “parents”, she’s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she’s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it’s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she’s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks… but since there aren’t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She’d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though. 

After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she’s gotten a little bored of the “quiet” life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she’ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.

After several misadventures and such, she eventually realises that she isn’t exactly what you would call “normal”. No, not that enjoying violence and dismembering people is weird, but that her name is eerily accurate; she’s pretty much a ghost possessing a vegetable, she wasn’t truly alive in the first place. This revelation would be the result of still being able to feel cut up about being cut up (decapitated and quartered, that fight went horribly wrong), with her soul currently residing in her head and still able to make it think and talk. This “living corpse” is eventually found by Skel, who still has a scientist’s curiosity and a doctor’s desire to help people somewhere deep within him, and to cut a long story short, all 57 pieces of her, innards and all, were stitched back into a working body, his greatest medical achievement in who knows how long. She gets over it disturbingly easily and becomes one of Skel’s familiars and is currently enjoying her life in the Pitch-Black World.

Trivia:


She’s challenged her guardians to fight many times. She’s never won once, but seeing as she usually gets out of said fights alive, that’s an achievement in itself.

She hasn’t been actually adopted by the orca pod, they just see her as someone who follows them around and can put up a good fight.

She somehow got herself stuck vertically upwards in the middle of the tundra. Heaven knows how she got there and back.

She truly believes that fighting and mortally wounding people is something both parties enjoy, and is surprised when her prey tries to run away. After all, the other side never complains when she wins, and if she doesn’t they don’t have much of a reason to! Then again, if you tell her that you don’t want to play the chopping-up game, she’ll pout but eventually give in and play whatever other (less dangerous) game her friend wants to.

Mistook Swarovski for a girl for the first week of joining the troop, it was only after calling him “big sis” and seeing major swan rage when she began to realise he wasn’t, and took several months before she started addressing him with male pronouns.

More of a clarification than trivia: Her body is technically brain-dead, but isn’t really because her ghost is possessing it, giving it a consciousness. Her ghost attached itself to the brain, and is capable of surviving even when the body is killed, since ghosts don’t necessarily die when you kill their hosts, they stick around for some other reason.








Thank you so much! //glomps

Also... I was wondering, do you have an OC of your own? 8D


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> sounds good, but do you think you can bump it up to 6 (unstable market at the moment q- q)
> /hush i feel you ; -;
> 
> oh you send them after i give the art to you ah! also let me know what ref you want drawn for the freeb!


Can I PM the ref? Yes I can bump it to 6  just let me know how much you want for Ayaya's pixel as well (I'll pay for animation if she wants it haha)

Edit: and you're gonna make tons of moolah don't worry  people love your art


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> Can I PM the ref? Yes I can bump it to 6  just let me know how much you want for Ayaya's pixel as well (I'll pay for animation if she wants it haha)
> 
> Edit: and you're gonna make tons of moolah don't worry  people love your art


yep thats fine!!~ how many red candies do you have left aha?

(aww thanks <3)



azukitan said:


> OMIGOSH, REALLY?! POPPET, YOU'RE THE BEST! shjskhflshfkas <333333333333333333
> I didn't think you'd accept since it's a lot of work, but thank you for surprising me *u*
> 
> Ah, for the markerbebe cheeb (omg, the name is so cute!), could you draw my OC Kana, please? ref here <333 Thank you so much! //glomps
> ...


ahh no worries!! i needed more practice for pixels so this is the best way to do it!~
(eheh thankyou!) yep sure i can do that~



buuunii said:


> *art style:* chibe
> *height:* n/a?
> *reference:* *animation?:* n/a
> *other details:* chibe with Ruby please...?
> *offer:* 550BTB



accepted!~ (i know your mayor so aha)
oh also what do you want drawn for your freebie!?


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

I have 10 to spend  I need to save some for a collab giveaway with a friend on TBT


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 20, 2014)

*art style:* cell chiblet 
*length?*:  knee up 
*reference:*


Spoiler: here








*animation?:* for pixels only!
*other details:* She has fire red hair. I took a phone pic lol. Also she has green eyes, I haven't updated it yet. Can you have her holding a skull and maybe some black flowers too.
*offer:* Green candy + 100TBTB?


----------



## Alvery (Nov 20, 2014)

*art style:* *mini pixels* / pixel icon / flat chibi / chiblet / cell chiblet / chibe
*length?*: only concerns cell/chiblet -- headshot / knee up / fullbody
*reference:*


Spoiler: here











Spoiler: Updated her bio :3









Name: Mukuro

Species: Narwhal

Height: 182 cm with horn, 122cm without

Likes: Ramming things, Adventuring, Violence, Sharks and other related creatures (bullying them, to be exact), Piggyback rides, Her big sis, big brother and doggie.

Dislikes: Getting her horn stuck. Not being able to get it out. Being left in that position for extended periods of time. Drifting away attached to ice floes due to the former. 

Brief Overview: A psychopathic little narwhal who finds violence fun and thinks others should enjoy it too. Her soul is rather shakily attached to her body because her mother was attacked and killed during childbirth. Other than that, she’s a nice, sweet little kid who seems to have quite a bit of luck. Sees Orca (Idate) as her father for an unknown reason. Likes her new “family”.

Backstory + Personality: Her real home is much further up north, among the icy seas. Having been orphaned at such a young age that she had no concept of “parents”, she’s grown up without much of a worry in the world, becoming a little too na?ve and carefree, as seen from her constant ramming of objects and getting her horn stuck in them. Having spent most of her life living around a very certain orca pod, she’s learned their mannerisms, culture and way of life (In other words that violence really is the best form of entertainment, sharks are a bunch of silly, loutish fish and that it’s great to be a carnivore). Hence, she’s more than a little bloodthirsty, and takes pleasure in picking on sharks… but since there aren’t many sharks up north, she has to settle for picking on penguins, fishes and occasionally species closely related to sharks, such as rays, and dogfish. She’d gladly take on larger animals if she gets the chance, though. 

After living the majority of her life swimming with orcas, cutting holes in the ice to watch penguins fall through and getting her horn stuck in countless ice floes, she’s gotten a little bored of the “quiet” life. Thus, she decided to set off on an adventure, to the warmer seas down south, where she’ll see new sights, meet new people, probably mutilate someone and most certainly get her horn stuck somewhere.

After several misadventures and such, she eventually realises that she isn’t exactly what you would call “normal”. No, not that enjoying violence and dismembering people is weird, but that her name is eerily accurate; she’s pretty much a ghost possessing a vegetable, she wasn’t truly alive in the first place. This revelation would be the result of still being able to feel cut up about being cut up (decapitated and quartered, that fight went horribly wrong), with her soul currently residing in her head and still able to make it think and talk. This “living corpse” is eventually found by Skel, who still has a scientist’s curiosity and a doctor’s desire to help people somewhere deep within him, and to cut a long story short, all 57 pieces of her, innards and all, were stitched back into a working body, his greatest medical achievement in who knows how long. She gets over it disturbingly easily and becomes one of Skel’s familiars and is currently enjoying her life in the Pitch-Black World.

Trivia:


She’s challenged her guardians to fight many times. She’s never won once, but seeing as she usually gets out of said fights alive, that’s an achievement in itself.

She hasn’t been actually adopted by the orca pod, they just see her as someone who follows them around and can put up a good fight.

She somehow got herself stuck vertically upwards in the middle of the tundra. Heaven knows how she got there and back.

She truly believes that fighting and mortally wounding people is something both parties enjoy, and is surprised when her prey tries to run away. After all, the other side never complains when she wins, and if she doesn’t they don’t have much of a reason to! Then again, if you tell her that you don’t want to play the chopping-up game, she’ll pout but eventually give in and play whatever other (less dangerous) game her friend wants to.

Mistook Swarovski for a girl for the first week of joining the troop, it was only after calling him “big sis” and seeing major swan rage when she began to realise he wasn’t, and took several months before she started addressing him with male pronouns.

More of a clarification than trivia: Her body is technically brain-dead, but isn’t really because her ghost is possessing it, giving it a consciousness. Her ghost attached itself to the brain, and is capable of surviving even when the body is killed, since ghosts don’t necessarily die when you kill their hosts, they stick around for some other reason.








*animation?:* for pixels only! YEP
*other details:* yes/no - if ordering _chibes_ state if you want a villager/s.
*offer:* 1 green candy + 1-2 red candies?

aww I missed the freeb haha


----------



## azukitan (Nov 20, 2014)

Sank yew~ <333

Speaking of red candies, I just looked through my inventory and saw that I had more than I thought. If I bumped my offer to 1 blue candy and 8 red candies (opposed to 5), then could I have all the pixels with animation? c:

//edit: AND I'D LIKE TO CHANGE MY MARKERBEBE REQUEST. Please draw Alvery's OC instead :3


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> I have 10 to spend  I need to save some for a collab giveaway with a friend on TBT


depends on the character really (just waiting for it to be edited) but i think maybe 3 w/o blinking ; -;



Stina said:


> *art style:* cell chiblet
> *length?*:  knee up
> *reference:*
> 
> ...



do you think you'd be able to add more tbt? i might dislike drawing extra props aha!
also if i were to accept, what did you want drawn for the freebie


-----

i'll work on the markerbebes now!


----------



## buuunii (Nov 20, 2014)

Heheh thanks again for the pixel!
And um um um a headshot????
I'm not sure ;w;
A headshot would be nice :'>
Thank you!


----------



## Alvery (Nov 20, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Sank yew~ <333
> 
> Speaking of red candies, I just looked through my inventory and saw that I had more than I thought. If I bumped my offer to 1 blue candy and 8 red candies (opposed to 5), then could I have all the pixels with animation? c:
> 
> //edit: AND I'D LIKE TO CHANGE MY MARKERBEBE REQUEST. Please draw Alvery's OC instead :3


NOO DON't

Please ignore azukitan's change of request xD


----------



## sej (Nov 20, 2014)

*art style:* mini pixels / pixel icon / flat chibi / chiblet / cell chiblet / *chibe*
*length?*: only concerns cell/chiblet -- headshot / knee up / fullbody 
*reference:*


Spoiler: here










*animation?:* for pixels only!
*other details:* yes/no - if ordering _chibes_ state if you want a villager/s. Marshal with my mayor please
*offer:* -Green candy 

Thanks!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

I sent the PM for the other ref - I accidentally pressed enter but the title is supposed to be "Mayor Reference" haha it just says "Ma"


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

buuunii said:


> Heheh thanks again for the pixel!
> And um um um a headshot????
> I'm not sure ;w;
> A headshot would be nice :'>
> Thank you!



ah not a worry : D
oh oh i meant, since the first 5 customers get a freebie (shown on page 1 post 3) ah!
(its a fullbody freebie!)



azukitan said:


> Sank yew~ <333
> 
> Speaking of red candies, I just looked through my inventory and saw that I had more than I thought. If I bumped my offer to 1 blue candy and 8 red candies (opposed to 5), then could I have all the pixels with animation? c:
> 
> //edit: AND I'D LIKE TO CHANGE MY MARKERBEBE REQUEST. Please draw Alvery's OC instead :3



np!!
& sure thats sounds good ah!! : >


ahh thats so sweet of you to do that, i'm sure she'll be pleased!!


Alvery said:


> *art style:* *mini pixels* / pixel icon / flat chibi / chiblet / cell chiblet / chibe
> *length?*: only concerns cell/chiblet -- headshot / knee up / fullbody
> *reference:*
> 
> ...



ahh accepted!!~
par request of azu ,i'll do a freeb for you ahha



Sej said:


> *art style:* mini pixels / pixel icon / flat chibi / chiblet / cell chiblet / *chibe*
> *length?*: only concerns cell/chiblet -- headshot / knee up / fullbody
> *reference:*
> 
> ...


hey sej!! im afraid thats not enough for the chibe ahh ; -;;


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> depends on the character really (just waiting for it to be edited) but i think maybe 3 w/o blinking ; -;
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I can add another 50 TBTB for it with the props if thats still a no then- no props but green candy + 100 TBTB.

Free chibe- could you do one of Tom Hiddleston lol!


----------



## sej (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> ah not a worry : D
> oh oh i meant, since the first 5 customers get a freebie (shown on page 1 post 3) ah!
> (its a fullbody freebie!)
> 
> ...



Ummm... 50 TBT on tops? Or I could have without Marshal?


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

PandaNikita said:


> I sent the PM for the other ref - I accidentally pressed enter but the title is supposed to be "Mayor Reference" haha it just says "Ma"



ahah all good, i'll get started on the markers now !


---
looks like i exceeded by slots ahah who cares!
also looks like i'll have heaps of cavities!!


----------



## azukitan (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> np!!
> & sure thats sounds good ah!! : >
> 
> 
> ahh thats so sweet of you to do that, i'm sure she'll be pleased!!



Thanks a million! ^3^ <33333


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

Sej said:


> Ummm... 50 TBT on tops? Or I could have without Marshal?


sorry base price for chibes for 450tbt - and greens are 300tbt? : O



Stina said:


> I can add another 50 TBTB for it with the props if thats still a no then- no props but green candy + 100 TBTB.
> 
> Free chibe- could you do one of Tom Hiddleston lol!



accepted, but i'll let you know if i can't do the props ahah!
(&possibly, i'll try!)


----------



## sej (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> sorry base price for chibes for 450tbt - and greens are 300tbt? : O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm, Green candy, and red candy and 50 TBT?(im broke now xD)


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> sorry base price for chibes for 450tbt - and greens are 300tbt? : O
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No worries! thank you!~ 
Just as confirmation again.

With props- Green candy +150 TBTB
Without props- Green candy + 100 TBTB
Chibe- Tom Hiddleston if possible; if not then i can send a ref of someone elses mayor as a gift to them.

Thanks again!


----------



## buuunii (Nov 20, 2014)

Full body????!!! Ok Um um um you could do the full body of my gf's character. Lemme get a good ref pic ;v;


----------



## pengutango (Nov 20, 2014)

Haha, so many requests. Don't overwork yourself as a result.  figured you'd fill up quick, but it's cool. Curious to see all the new works.


----------



## Alvery (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahh accepted!!~
> par request of azu ,i'll do a freeb for you ahha



ahh azukitan whyyy are you so nice ;~;

But thank you very much, poppet! c: You're very kind to be doing so many freebs XD


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 20, 2014)

Added the refs! Sorry for the wait haha I rushed here so I can get a slot ;w;
Reposting here cause it was on page 2


Spoiler






Ayaya said:


> *art style:* mini pixels
> *length?*: n/a
> *reference:*
> 
> ...


----------



## buuunii (Nov 20, 2014)

Got the ref!!



Spoiler: swiggity sweg, I've seen him somewhere


----------



## Alvery (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> also your free to purchase these if you are really seeking it, and can't wait for the contests or etc.
> 
> ​



by the way, just wondering, but how much would you charge for them? c:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 20, 2014)

Alvery said:


> by the way, just wondering, but how much would you charge for them? c:



I am curious too xD So cute<3


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> *art style:* mini pixels
> *length?*: n/a
> *reference:*
> 
> ...



thats a real nice ref ah! sure accepted, if panda agrees with the pricing! (and yes blinking is extra)


Stina said:


> No worries! thank you!~
> Just as confirmation again.
> 
> With props- Green candy +150 TBTB
> ...



yep! do you think you can send me a ref of the other freeb option just in case? : )


Sej said:


> Hmm, Green candy, and red candy and 50 TBT?(im broke now xD)



sure! accepted


pengutango said:


> Haha, so many requests. Don't overwork yourself as a result.  figured you'd fill up quick, but it's cool. Curious to see all the new works.



i knoww i'm drowning but its a good feeling aha!



buuunii said:


> Got the ref!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: swiggity sweg, I've seen him somewhere



sure-dy dawdy!



Alvery said:


> by the way, just wondering, but how much would you charge for them? c:



erm, probably 100tbt? 



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I am curious too xD So cute<3


^  : D


@panda




completion!!


----------



## Alvery (Nov 20, 2014)

Okie! Then I'll wait for the shop to re-open slots so I can order for azukitan >:3


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> -snip-



Omg so cutteee! Thank you :3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> thats a real nice ref ah! sure accepted, if panda agrees with the pricing! (and yes blinking is extra)
> 
> 
> yep! do you think you can send me a ref of the other freeb option just in case? : )
> ...



Ooooo hurray, will definitely get one when you're not as busy and I still need a mini-pixel haha xD


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> thats a real nice ref ah! sure accepted, if panda agrees with the pricing! (and yes blinking is extra)
> 
> 
> yep! do you think you can send me a ref of the other freeb option just in case? : )
> ...





Spoiler: Mayor Ref



View attachment 63870

View attachment 63872

I would love a pic of the character with white hair

Favourite colour is blue



SakuraPrimrose mayor for freeb if you can't do Tom


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

@alvery!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> @alvery!



Yup, definitely getting one of these cuties when slots are open<3


----------



## Alvery (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> @alvery!



omg iT'S SO CUTE D Thank you so much! <3


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)

@buunnii

-----

slots will be open maybe in a few days (when i knock a few comms out!)


----------



## doveling (Nov 20, 2014)




----------



## buuunii (Nov 20, 2014)

poppet said:


> @buunnii
> 
> -----
> 
> slots will be open maybe in a few days (when i knock a few comms out!)



AHHHHHH HES SO FREAKIN CUTE WITH HIS AXE HNNNNNG


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm in love with the markerbebe's. <33 I know your slots are full, but I'm going to fill out a form so I'll be ready when you are. ;u;






*art style:* markerbebe
*length?*: n/a
*reference:*


Spoiler: here



View attachment 75086 View attachment 75088 View attachment 75087


*animation?:* n/a
*other details:* n/a
*offer:* 100BTB+


----------



## sej (Nov 20, 2014)

Sent payment!


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 20, 2014)

Btw Poppet I will accept aya's payment


----------



## FrozenLover (Nov 20, 2014)

*art style:* mini pixel
*length?*: Just small so I can fit it on my signature please
*reference:*


Spoiler: here






*animation?:* Can you show me some that you can do?
*other details:* No
*offer:* 300? I would also like to offer a head shot after this


----------



## asuka (Nov 20, 2014)

*art style:* *mini pixels* / pixel icon / flat chibi / chiblet / cell chiblet / chibe
*reference:*


Spoiler: here










*animation?:* yespls
*offer:* 300TBT *~*


----------



## doveling (Nov 21, 2014)

@stina








@azukitan
_part 1 & 2 of 6 ahh~

-----

_


----------



## Peisinoe (Nov 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> @stina
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you!


----------



## doveling (Nov 21, 2014)

@buunnii

enjoy!


----------



## doveling (Nov 21, 2014)




----------



## buuunii (Nov 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> @buunnii
> 
> enjoy!



ITS SO FREAKIN CUTE AHHHH


----------



## azukitan (Nov 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> @azukitan
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Holy schnapps, they're both so cute! I can't wait to see the rest! *W* <3333 Will send payment now; sorry for the wait!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 21, 2014)

*art style:* *mini pixels* / pixel icon / flat chibi / chiblet / cell chiblet / chibe
*length?*: N/A
*reference:* Hoping for Mayor/OC+Husband of OC (couple pixel) xD 



Spoiler: here



OC-




And her husband>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



And his outfit>>
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and





<He has longer hair tied with a blue thin ribbon. orz sorry it's hard to get his full outfit in xD He has a long coat on that's from ancient china and he has an iron fan on his back in a holder or his hand





<Essentially his entire outfit xD So hard to find anything decent. From DA had to resize (has hair like in this pic) xD

Mayor-






*animation?:* Yes please
*other details:* N/A
*offer:* -900 TBT

Just putting this here for when you get your slots emptier xD Was also curious if you did pixel couples/fanart pixels from other existing characters? If not I shall leave my OC/Mayor refs<3 Oh and if you can do my OC and her fanart husband I can make it 900 TBT<3


----------



## doveling (Nov 21, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Holy schnapps, they're both so cute! I can't wait to see the rest! *W* <3333 Will send payment now; sorry for the wait!


yay im glad you like it!! i'll have the other 4 out soon! : >!!



buuunii said:


> ITS SO FREAKIN CUTE AHHHH



ahh thankyou! also thankyou for commissioning me!





@sepia
my part of the art trade!

@kairi
ah yep i do do fanart thingies, and yes couple icons : >!
-----

to all post form posters, i'll be picking a few slots maybe 2 or 3 tomorrow! , slowly clearing out requests!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> yay im glad you like it!! i'll have the other 4 out soon! : >!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yay will up the TBT and add the ref for my OC's husband


----------



## doveling (Nov 21, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yay will up the TBT and add the ref for my OC's husband



okey!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> okey!!



Ok updated<3


----------



## doveling (Nov 21, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ok updated<3



yep i see! i'll let you know tomorrow!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> yep i see! i'll let you know tomorrow!



Sounds good<3


----------



## sej (Nov 21, 2014)

I can't wait for mine!


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 21, 2014)

Hey! Wondering if you saw my request/reference pics on your other thread?


----------



## doveling (Nov 21, 2014)

aleshapie said:


> Hey! Wondering if you saw my request/reference pics on your other thread?


oh yes i did! i'll be picking new slots today!



Sej said:


> I can't wait for mine!


i'll have it done maybe today!

----
currently drawing stina's chiblet!
https://join.me/333-787-242


----------



## doveling (Nov 21, 2014)

@stina

hope you like it!~


----------



## pengutango (Nov 21, 2014)

*art style:* chibe/chiblet
*length?*: fullbody
*reference:*


Spoiler: here



Headshot you did: 





And my ref: 






*animation?:* N/A
*other details:* Nothing that I can think of... XD 
*offer:* 200

As you already did a headshot for me, I'd like to see a full body of it, if possible.  Like I said in the stream, you can adjust the proportions of the rest of the body so it fits with the headshot you did already. 

If it can be helped, I don't want what you did already to be resized. I like large pics, like 900px and above tall, since I like making wallpapers from the art I get. Thanks for your consideration!


----------



## doveling (Nov 21, 2014)

*yay slots consumed!*




aleshapie said:


> *art style:* chiblet
> *length?*:  fullbody
> *reference:*
> 
> ...






KelseyHendrix said:


> I'm in love with the markerbebe's. <33 I know your slots are full, but I'm going to fill out a form so I'll be ready when you are. ;u;
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kairi-Kitten said:


> *art style:* *mini pixels* / pixel icon / flat chibi / chiblet / cell chiblet / chibe
> *length?*: N/A
> *reference:* Hoping for Mayor/OC+Husband of OC (couple pixel) xD
> 
> ...





pengutango said:


> *art style:* chibe/chiblet
> *length?*: fullbody
> *reference:*
> 
> ...



yay all accepted!!~ sorry to those i didn't pick this time, i actually wanted to do all! but! i had limited slots, so, when i clear a few more out, i'll be back to accept them ah!
also i was trying to balance out my pixel : digital order ratios so! there you go : >

------





@alvery
had fun pixelling her, enjoy!!


----------



## doveling (Nov 21, 2014)

@pengutango
sorry my internet died for 10mins, but here you go!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> @pengutango
> sorry my internet died for 10mins, but here you go!



Oh so cute<3


----------



## pengutango (Nov 21, 2014)

poppet said:


> ----



Haha, no prob.  It's really cute! Thanks! Will send over the stuff shortly.


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> i'll have it done maybe today!



Yay! Thank you!  And will the drawing be with or without Marshal?


----------



## doveling (Nov 22, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Haha, no prob.  It's really cute! Thanks! Will send over the stuff shortly.


thankyou for commissioning me! im glad you like it!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh so cute<3



tysm!! : D



Sej said:


> Yay! Thank you!  And will the drawing be with or without Marshal?



 np!! sadly, without marshy!

-----





@gaia comm!!

would anyone actually buy a chibi from me w/ rl money? opinions please!


----------



## Alvery (Nov 22, 2014)

poppet said:
			
		

> @alvery
> had fun pixelling her, enjoy!!


Ahhhh it's so cute! :3 I love it! Thank you so much c: 

Sent the payment, too ^^


----------



## doveling (Nov 22, 2014)

Alvery said:


> Ahhhh it's so cute! :3 I love it! Thank you so much c:
> 
> Sent the payment, too ^^



no worries! : D
& thankyou!!


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> thankyou for commissioning me! im glad you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ahh! No problem!  I still can't wait!  Cute art you just drew btw


----------



## Alvery (Nov 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> no worries! : D
> & thankyou!!



By the way, would you happen to be able to upload a non-animated version, so I could use it for my avatar? If you want, I can send over a yellow candy for the trouble c:


----------



## doveling (Nov 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> Ahh! No problem!  I still can't wait!  Cute art you just drew btw


ah thankyou!



Alvery said:


> By the way, would you happen to be able to upload a non-animated version, so I could use it for my avatar? If you want, I can send over a yellow candy for the trouble c:



there you go! : D
no need to pay ah!


----------



## Alvery (Nov 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> ah thankyou!
> 
> 
> View attachment 75319
> ...


Thank you very much!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> thankyou for commissioning me! im glad you like it!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I personally think you could sell them for real money Tho' I am not sure how much xD


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

Omg, I am so excited xD And poppet could you please possibly do a stream for my commission? I will try to be there


----------



## doveling (Nov 22, 2014)

Sej said:


> Omg, I am so excited xD And poppet could you please possibly do a stream for my commission? I will try to be there


yep sure! i might do a bit tonight, but i might fall asleep later on aha
i'll post a join.me link soon in 2 mins!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> I personally think you could sell them for real money Tho' I am not sure how much xD


aww thankyou! me neither aha /scratches head



Alvery said:


> Thank you very much!


no worries!!


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> yep sure! i might do a bit tonight, but i might fall asleep later on aha
> i'll post a join.me link soon in 2 mins!


Thank you!


----------



## doveling (Nov 22, 2014)

https://join.me/766-470-596
doing sej's & one pixel of azu's & kairi's if i can fit!


----------



## doveling (Nov 22, 2014)

actually i'm super tired /flails

i'll finish everything else tomorrow _slumps_


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

Ahh! Sorry for not being on at the end of the stream, STUPID INTERNET! D:

Please could I have a sneak peak at what it looks like?


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 22, 2014)

I just LOVE her!!  I am using her as my avatar, too! I hope you don't mind! She is just adorable!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And...YES...I would pay real money for your art! (especially if I could add a villager or two!!)


----------



## doveling (Nov 22, 2014)

aleshapie said:


> I just LOVE her!!  I am using her as my avatar, too! I hope you don't mind! She is just adorable!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And...YES...I would pay real money for your art! (especially if I could add a villager or two!!)



thankyou! im glad you like her~ (and thats ok! aha)

aww im real touched! you all got me thinking of actually doing irc~



Sej said:


> Ahh! Sorry for not being on at the end of the stream, STUPID INTERNET! D:
> 
> Please could I have a sneak peak at what it looks like?


thats ok ah, i accidently shut down my computer so i lost the sketch, but yet again, i did a new sketch cause the first one didn't work out!
i'll restart before lunch


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> thankyou! im glad you like her~ (and thats ok! aha)
> 
> aww im real touched! you all got me thinking of actually doing irc~
> 
> ...



PM me your cash commish link/site/prices when you nail it all down. I have a few ideas in mind


----------



## doveling (Nov 22, 2014)

aleshapie said:


> PM me your cash commish link/site/prices when you nail it all down. I have a few ideas in mind



alrighty! i actually already have a paypal (i did icon comms) so maybe you can pm me now and we can figure a price that fits! : D
also add you what you had in mind! (also i can do the villagers!)


----------



## sej (Nov 22, 2014)

poppet said:


> thankyou! im glad you like her~ (and thats ok! aha)
> 
> aww im real touched! you all got me thinking of actually doing irc~
> 
> ...



Ahh! Oh no! Oh well, at least u could start again 

Thank you so much!  I am sooooo looking forward to it! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

And also, can you do a stream for my commission again please?


----------



## PandaNikita (Nov 22, 2014)

I don't think you saw my message, not sure. But I accept payment for Ayaya for her pixel order


----------



## doveling (Nov 23, 2014)

HNNNG sorry i couldn't do any comms today : >
i was too busy drawing...


Spoiler: yay


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> HNNNG sorry i couldn't do any comms today : >
> i was too busy drawing...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yay



Oh gosh that's adorable<3<(^_^


----------



## Gracelia (Nov 23, 2014)

^ veryyy cute piece!


----------



## doveling (Nov 23, 2014)

Gracelia said:


> ^ veryyy cute piece!





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh gosh that's adorable<3<(^_^



eeeeee thankyou both!!


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 23, 2014)

OMG that looks amazing *_*


----------



## doveling (Nov 23, 2014)

Ayaya said:


> OMG that looks amazing *_*



ahhh thankyou!

-----

i think i could fit in maybe 2 orders into todays work ;_; i think im feeling lazy today so 
i'll let you guys know if i'll be doing anything

/slumps


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahhh thankyou!
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



Just rest if needed O_O That looks like a time consuming piece xD


----------



## doveling (Nov 23, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Just rest if needed O_O That looks like a time consuming piece xD



ahh i don't know if i should, i don't feel tired or anything aha, its just too hot over here but i want and need to get something done 
hm not really, only 3hrs or so-


----------



## Ayaya (Nov 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahhh thankyou!
> 
> -----
> 
> ...



don't force yourself D: it's weekend so I think you deserve some rest <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahh i don't know if i should, i don't feel tired or anything aha, its just too hot over here but i want and need to get something done
> hm not really, only 3hrs or so-



Well if you do end up working, I shall definitely watch


----------



## sej (Nov 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> HNNNG sorry i couldn't do any comms today : >
> i was too busy drawing...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yay



That's amazing!

Wow, just, wow!


----------



## FrozenLover (Nov 23, 2014)

Withdrawn.


----------



## MC4pros (Nov 23, 2014)

OMG, the artwork in this shop is so cute~ ; o ; You're so talented! <3 I will be saving TBTB to buy some artwork from you~


----------



## sakurakiki (Nov 23, 2014)

*art style:* mini pixel
*length?*: -
*reference:*


Spoiler: here






*animation?:* yes, please.
*other details:*-
*offer:* 310tbt?


----------



## aleshapie (Nov 23, 2014)

poppet said:


> HNNNG sorry i couldn't do any comms today : >
> i was too busy drawing...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yay



That's me! Isn't it just the BEST!! I am so SO in LOVE! My Family Portrait! Thank you Poppet!!


----------



## asuka (Nov 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> HNNNG sorry i couldn't do any comms today : >
> i was too busy drawing...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: yay



omg, that's adorable *-*


----------



## doveling (Nov 24, 2014)

asuka said:


> omg, that's adorable *-*


yeeee thankyou! : D



aleshapie said:


> That's me! Isn't it just the BEST!! I am so SO in LOVE! My Family Portrait! Thank you Poppet!!



ahhh thankyou so much for giving me the oppotunity to create such a big piece! im happy you like the outcome! Lemma know if you want any future ideas turned into life ah!



sakurakiki said:


> *art style:* mini pixel
> *length?*: -
> *reference:*
> 
> ...



considered!



MC4pros said:


> OMG, the artwork in this shop is so cute~ ; o ; You're so talented! <3 I will be saving TBTB to buy some artwork from you~



thankyou!! i'd be honored to draw for you sometime!



Sej said:


> That's amazing!
> 
> Wow, just, wow!



tysm!!



Ayaya said:


> don't force yourself D: it's weekend so I think you deserve some rest <3



i did decide to do so - i'll start stuff tomorrow since the weather will be cooler, its just too hot to do anything!

39 degrees Celsius /dies

------






ok it was a stupid idea to make this for a graphic artist (since my gfx skills are poor ahha) but here you are!
@ kairi kitten's break freebie!

the smaller icon is just the art on its own : >!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> yeeee thankyou! : D
> 
> 
> 
> ...




OMGOODNESS thank you so much, it reminds me of my visual novels love it<3<3 And thanks for the avatar, will definiitely be using it at some point so cute<3


----------



## doveling (Nov 24, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMGOODNESS thank you so much, it reminds me of my visual novels love it<3<3



ahhh sorry it took me ages to get it back to you! but no worries!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 24, 2014)

poppet said:


> ahhh sorry it took me ages to get it back to you! but no worries!



No worries at all


----------



## sej (Nov 24, 2014)

Hi poppet! May I ask when mine will be finished?


----------



## buuunii (Nov 24, 2014)

my icon is so cool yo


----------



## kesttang (Nov 24, 2014)

poppet, bumped. Talented. The end.


----------



## Appleton (Nov 24, 2014)

Your style is super cute, I absolutely adore it!


----------



## Allison (Nov 24, 2014)

*art style:* chibe
*length?*: fullbody
*reference:*


Spoiler: here



http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g422/lanasaur10/HNI_0032_zpse80e9aaa.jpg http://i1101.photobucket.com/albums/g422/lanasaur10/HNI_0032_zpse80e9aaa.jpg (for a better understanding of the dress. I have no idea where the QR code is.)


*animation?:* No.
*other details:* I guess money in my hand I don't know I like money.
*offer:* 450 BTB


----------



## doveling (Nov 25, 2014)

*pickup & chat*




Sej said:


> Hi poppet! May I ask when mine will be finished?



i don't know anymore actually ;-; im really now trying to aim to finish all the orders i accepted before you ;  -- ;;;;



buuunii said:


> my icon is so cool yo


such cool!! : D



kesttang said:


> poppet, bumped. Talented. The end.



kesttand, great, person, thankyou. : D. the end



Appleton said:


> Your style is super cute, I absolutely adore it!


ahhh thankyou!! : ' )



Allison said:


> *art style:* chibe
> *length?*: fullbody
> *reference:*
> 
> ...



considered~ might not keep accepting yet until friday ;O 

-----




@kelseyhendrix


----------



## sej (Nov 25, 2014)

poppet said:


> i don't know anymore actually ;-; im really now trying to aim to finish all the orders i accepted before you ;  -- ;;;;



That's understandable  Take your time


----------



## doveling (Nov 25, 2014)

Sej said:


> That's understandable  Take your time



sorry about it! i might sort of regret accepting a heap of orders but there is so many people i want to draw and please ahhhh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 25, 2014)

poppet said:


> sorry about it! i might sort of regret accepting a heap of orders but there is so many people i want to draw and please ahhhh



I agree, take your time, it can be exhausting I assume to take on a lot of orders/requests Gotta admit, I am highly looking forward to said mini pixels, but go at your own pace


----------



## KelseyHendrix (Nov 25, 2014)

poppet said:


> @kelseyhendrix



Ah, thank you so much!! It's so cute. ;u;


----------



## EmmaFrost (Nov 25, 2014)

your style is so aesthetically pleasing, I really love seeing all of your pieces c:


----------



## sej (Nov 27, 2014)

Bump! Oh and also, I would not like Marshal in my request now please.


----------



## doveling (Nov 29, 2014)

*/revives*

oh my god im so sorry i just died off the tbt earth : o

i was too busy on gaia hhhnng i forgot to check out bell : <



Spoiler: HERE'S WHAT YOU MISSED











so lately i've been busy selling adopts for real money : O






i made a new base : >






painted a new style









and finished super old commissions ;- ;



thats basically it! hopefully you guys forgive me for not doing any art or work for a few days ah, i'll be back to business tomorrow promise!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 29, 2014)

poppet said:


> oh my god im so sorry i just died off the tbt earth : o
> 
> i was too busy on gaia hhhnng i forgot to check out bell : <
> 
> ...



OMG IT'S SUCH BEAUTY AND IMPROVEMENT Can't wait to see more from you<3<3


----------



## doveling (Nov 29, 2014)

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG IT'S SUCH BEAUTY AND IMPROVEMENT Can't wait to see more from you<3<3



thankyou!! : ' )


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Nov 29, 2014)

poppet said:


> thankyou!! : ' )



You're quite welcome : D Those adoptables are precious for reals : O


----------



## doveling (Nov 29, 2014)

bop


----------



## azukitan (Nov 30, 2014)

I reminisce so hard every time someone mentions Gaia Online ;w;
Love your latest works, poppet! So much cavity-inducing cuteness! <3


----------



## kesttang (Dec 2, 2014)

Coming through again. Well done poppet, well done.


----------



## doveling (Dec 17, 2014)

HNG finally got my new pen & nail polish in the mail! : D
sorry i've been slacking off so bad but now schools finished for the year, so i'll be able to do more and all requests
also sorry pixels are taking forever to get to, honestly i dislike doing them ahha so yep haha

also i think i might do a join.me of sej's request & one of kairi's pixels - but i don't know if anyone's on/wanting to watch since i've been inactive

---



azukitan said:


> I reminisce so hard every time someone mentions Gaia Online ;w;
> Love your latest works, poppet! So much cavity-inducing cuteness! <3


weep thankyou!
sorry i've been so slow with everything /dies




there's number three of the 6 : > i'll be sure to finish them all before the 20th [school holidays now woo] 



kesttang said:


> Coming through again. Well done poppet, well done.


thankyou!!  : D


----------



## roroselle (Dec 17, 2014)

if i'm on when you're on i'd be glad to watch a join.me 
your work is gorgeous~

you have slots open? very interested! just double checking~


----------



## doveling (Dec 17, 2014)

roroselle said:


> if i'm on when you're on i'd be glad to watch a join.me
> your work is gorgeous~
> 
> you have slots open? very interested! just double checking~



^^ i might do one soon, so i'll post a link if so! 
(&thankyou very much!!)

and yes i do i think just one slot : >


----------



## roroselle (Dec 17, 2014)

oh okiee thanksss c:







*art style:* flat chibi
*reference:*


Spoiler: here










*other details:* no c:
*offer:* 300 tbt~​


----------



## doveling (Dec 17, 2014)

roroselle said:


> oh okiee thanksss c:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



no worries!
& super considered! i'll wait until tomorrow to see if i have any other orders just in case
but yours is real tempting.. (since i need more flat chib samples too)


----------



## roroselle (Dec 17, 2014)

poppet said:


> no worries!
> & super considered! i'll wait until tomorrow to see if i have any other orders just in case
> but yours is real tempting.. (since i need more flat chib samples too)



thanks for considering <3
and okie dokie c: 

*slips in a cookie* 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 hopefully that makes it twice as tempting c; LOL JK.


----------



## doveling (Dec 17, 2014)

roroselle said:


> thanks for considering <3
> and okie dokie c:
> 
> *slips in a cookie*
> ...



aha nice try aha!!~ sorta worked!
i might make a new shop thread soon, so i'll pick then?


----------



## azukitan (Dec 17, 2014)

poppet said:


> HNG finally got my new pen & nail polish in the mail! : D
> sorry i've been slacking off so bad but now schools finished for the year, so i'll be able to do more and all requests
> also sorry pixels are taking forever to get to, honestly i dislike doing them ahha so yep haha
> 
> ...



Gallade looks awesome. Thank you! >u</

It's great to see that you're in good spirits, and grats on getting a new tablet pen (and nail polish, lol). We've all missed you here on TBT QvQ


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 17, 2014)

poppet said:


> aha nice try aha!!~ sorta worked!
> i might make a new shop thread soon, so i'll pick then?



Hope I still get my slot for pixels xD Oh well, glad to see you back ;D


----------



## sej (Dec 17, 2014)

I hope everything is ok poppet!  Honestly take your time


----------



## doveling (Dec 17, 2014)

azukitan said:


> Gallade looks awesome. Thank you! >u</
> 
> It's great to see that you're in good spirits, and grats on getting a new tablet pen (and nail polish, lol). We've all missed you here on TBT QvQ


no worries : >
& thankyou aha! <33



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hope I still get my slot for pixels xD Oh well, glad to see you back ;D



aha yep you still do! - i promise to get one at least done today, if not both, : D
HOLIDAYS WOO



Sej said:


> I hope everything is ok poppet!  Honestly take your time


eep yep everythings good!

--
anyone up for a livestream?


----------



## pengutango (Dec 17, 2014)

Welcome back poppet!  I'd normally be up for a livestream, but about to head out. Maybe I'll catch it, if you're still streaming in like an hour or something.


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Dec 17, 2014)

Your art is so amazing! (^w^) I love it so much! Would like some art when I get a ref of my mayor.
I was also wondering if you could tell me what software you use to create your art. I'm not used to creating digital art (I usually just draw on paper), so I don't really know what tools to use. Thanks in advance!


----------



## doveling (Dec 17, 2014)

pengutango said:


> Welcome back poppet!  I'd normally be up for a livestream, but about to head out. Maybe I'll catch it, if you're still streaming in like an hour or something.



aw thankyou!! i think i will, so, see you then!



Arcticfox5 said:


> Your art is so amazing! (^w^) I love it so much! Would like some art when I get a ref of my mayor.
> I was also wondering if you could tell me what software you use to create your art. I'm not used to creating digital art (I usually just draw on paper), so I don't really know what tools to use. Thanks in advance!



thanyou very much!~ i use paint tool sai! : D

----
stream is online!
i have switched to picarto.tv now!
here is the link!

will stream SEJ's order


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 17, 2014)

poppet said:


> no worries : >
> & thankyou aha! <33
> 
> 
> ...



Oh gawsh you don't have to rush Take your time ;D Just glad to see you around<3

Oh and YUSS, Happy Holidays Got my Wii U today early x-mas here haha xD


----------



## Yuyunyaw (Dec 17, 2014)

*art style:* Chibilet
*length?*: Head shot
*reference:*


Spoiler






*animation?:* -
*other details:* uhh..no c:
*offer:* 200 tbt 

if something isn't right please tell me D: and thank you!


----------



## doveling (Dec 17, 2014)

@sej
here you go /dies



Yuyunyaw said:


> *art style:* Chibilet
> *length?*: Head shot
> *reference:*
> 
> ...


conisdered! i'll pick new slots when i get my new thread up!



Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh gawsh you don't have to rush Take your time ;D Just glad to see you around<3
> 
> Oh and YUSS, Happy Holidays Got my Wii U today early x-mas here haha xD


hnng i have to rush aha, all these works are so overdue ; -;; <3

Happy holidays to you too! oh wow nice!! playing ssb? : >


----------



## MindlessPatch (Dec 17, 2014)

*art style:* chiblet
*length?*: knee up
*reference:*


Spoiler: here






*other details:* no
*offer:* 300tbt?


----------



## sej (Dec 17, 2014)

poppet said:


> @sej
> here you go /dies




Ahhh! OMG I loooooove it! Ty soooo much!


----------



## Noodles_ (Dec 18, 2014)

*art style:*  chiblet 
*length?*:  headshot 
*reference:*


Spoiler: here
















*animation?:* n/a
*other details:* n/a
*offer:* - 200 TBT


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

MindlessPatch said:


> *art style:* chiblet
> *length?*: knee up
> *reference:*
> 
> ...



thankyou, will pick soon!



Sej said:


> Ahhh! OMG I loooooove it! Ty soooo much!


HH im super glad, sorry for the wait ; -;


Noodles_ said:


> *art style:*  chiblet
> *length?*:  headshot
> *reference:*
> 
> ...



thankyou!, i will be picking 2 slots later !

----

STREAMING KARII'S PIXELS


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

@kairi


----------



## Benevoir (Dec 18, 2014)

Your pixels are adorable as always, poppet! Looking forward to see the new thread!


----------



## doveling (Dec 18, 2014)

honeyprince said:


> Your pixels are adorable as always, poppet! Looking forward to see the new thread!



ee thankyou!
your arts amazing as well!!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten (Dec 18, 2014)

poppet said:


> @kairi



Yay she looks fantastic Just curious will I still be getting her husband as well? I can do 600 TBT if it is just her and my Mayor<3 Otherwise I shall proceed with the 900 <(^_^ But AMG! must add somewhere to my sig : O

Edit- Sent the first 300 TBT ;D


----------



## sej (Dec 18, 2014)

Keep up the good work poppet!


----------

